# A poem for Addie, who was born still two days ago



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

A poem for Addie.

Your mother labored slow and deep
Down on her knees
Leaning on her husband so close
Moaning softly
Thinking about you settled in her
Ready for you

Ready to put you to her breast for milk
To smell you and hold you
Learn your cry
To bathe your small and perfect body
Everything was safe and close to her

Together your parents made the long journey
To the hospital where you were to be born
Everything was perfect
Perfect

All I can say is that silence is deafening
Devastating
Thinking that we had found your heartbeat
Relief so profound
It was a rush to get to you
To get you out
They would do anything for you
To keep you safe

Your father was sitting right outside the door
From you, from your mother
There were bells and sirens
There were carts and monitors
People running crazy
He sat dazed
He said to me "I wish I didn't know what this meant"
I wish I didn't know

The sirens went off and it was silent
No crying from you
No breath
You weren't here with them
You had gone on to somewhere else
Everyone was so sorry
So sorry

They brought you for your father to hold
Your perfect body laid into his arms
You were so silent
It was almost like you were asleep
So peacefully you lay there
While your father wept for you
His heart is broken

Do you know you look just like your sister?
Beautiful brown hair
Soft skin
Little perfect gums
Your mouth made for nursing
Beautiful little girl
You are so very precious
A sister
A daughter

You were so wanted by everyone
You are grieved so fiercely
Made in your parents love
Their want for you is so strong
But you were created in your mother
And you died in your mother

So they had you for a short time
In your first flutters of life
Your hard kicks
And gentile turns
We will miss you Adelaide Grace
Please know that you were wanted so much
And loved by so many


----------



## Greensleeves (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh, that is so sad and your poem is so moving and beautiful.







I'm glad the parents have such a sensitive and loving doula to help them through this. Peace to you.


----------



## mama2eve (Jul 1, 2004)

What a beautifully written poem that captures all the love and pain surrounding this heartbreaking experience.....










My heart goes out to this family in their grief......


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

So very beautiful...........I am fighting the giant lump in my throat. My thoughts and prayers to Addie's family. She is so lucky to have had you in her life....what a beautiful poem.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Thank you mama..thank you so much.
Can I have your permission to copy and save this to my hard-drive?


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

That is very powerful; I could see , hear and feel along with you. I sit here crying...


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Oh my god, that has brought tears to my eyes, I can not imagine the pain...


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

What powerful words. The depth of emotion you expressed is heartwrenching.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

wow... i can't even express the emotions that went through me when i read that poem, it is very very powerful.







to Addie and her family during this hard time


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Thank you so much for sharing this - what beautiful words. You moved me deeply.


----------



## Simply Nurtured (Nov 6, 2004)

Very loving and beautiful.

I have been there, too. I know that your heart hurts with them and for them. It is such a blessing that you could be there to love this family...
There is a special place my heart for the babies who do not get to stay~

Love,

~Wanda


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh Sarah...that is so touching. I'm weeping right now. I feel for those parents. :*(


----------



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

What a beautiful poem. I can feel the love.







Thank you for sharing.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

My sympathy to all of Adeline Grace's loved ones. I am so sorry, your poem was beautiful & heartbreaking...

Katie


----------



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

What a beautiful poem! How lucky they are to have you for a doula and friend in their lives! How are they doing? Do you think either of them might like to come here? We would welcome them with open arms. Sending my heartfelt prayers to this family so new to their grief.


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

They are doing OK. My husband is taking the father out tonight with another friend. They are going to get some coffee and skateboard some. Then tomorrow I am taking the mother out with another friend for coffee and breakfast in the morning. This was their suggestion, as they are feeling very cooped up and their 2 year old Ella is going to visit Santa with grandma. I think that with this, there are impossible moments, and then there are moments where things are normal. They are such wonderful people. I am so sad for them. They were able to get her back from the mortuary (she was cremated) to bring home with them when they left two days ago. That is good.

As for myself, I am doing Ok. Started smoking again, but I have stopped tonight.


----------



## annababy (Jul 16, 2003)

Beautiful poem... I am sure that her parents will treasure those words made in her memory.

be well.

anne


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

sarah:

I just stumbled across this while doing some research for a friend whose sister just lost her baby in early pregnancy...

your poem is so full of emotion and i am heartsick for this mama and papa who will never know who their little addie would become in this world.

please know that i'm thinking of them and sending them peace, love and calm winds to blow their hurt away.

warmly,
claudia


----------



## girlfromthefuture (Aug 2, 2004)

Sarah,

I, too, had a wonderful doula like yourself with me when my daughter died during labor. What a beautiful spirit you are.

If the mom would like someone to talk to please pass my information along to her -

[email protected]
860.367.0049

and please let her know she can call ANYTIME.

I hope you have good support around you ~ please take good care of yourself, too.

Warmly,
Mary


----------



## 2devils_1angel (Oct 14, 2003)

very fitting








The pain still haunts me today and you wrote it so well.
They are blessed to have you


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

your poem made me weep...what beautiful words. i am so sorry for this family, and for you. they are so lucky to have you and your family's support.


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

to _you,_ too. For the tremendous energy and support you gave them. I know how hard it is to be in your role at times like these. Get plenty of rest yourself and private time as well. They are indeed lucky to have you; if they need space from you as they process the grief be prepared and understand; that can be hard too and it happens even with close friends. Lots of love and healing to you and to them.


----------

